# Studying Zoology help!



## nathando2010 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi, im just wondering what it takes to study zoology without year 12 bieng a factor? i have been keen ever since the age of about 8... but year 12 has been the end of me and made me motivation to become a zoologist but now that ive finished school i regret not trying my hardest to get into university and hopefully oneday become a zoologist! so im wondering if anyone out there knows pathways into studying a zoology/biology degree without year 12 bieng a factor please help... i dont care if it takes me a few extra years to get there and im open to anything that will get me there no matter what it takes.. look forward to hearing from someone  ... oh and if it helps im from Melbourne.


----------



## zack13 (Dec 9, 2011)

Look up your local Universities see if they offer zoology because not all do. If they do then contact them because most have a bridging course/mature age course to get into uni. They normally take one to two semesters to complete then you can start your degree.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Dec 10, 2011)

I hated high school and some how got through it. I have two degrees in zoology. I believe if you are really keen, you could enter university as a mature aged student (>21), for this you would probably require some other quailifications from tafe or something else that could support your application for entry. You can also take subjects by themselves from a University course without requiring formal entry. This would allow you to prove your ability to be successful in the course and would give you a taste for what your in for. 

You may find that the traditional University courses are too ridgid in their curriculum. You would be required to learn chemistry, physiology, morphology, among others, which can make you question why you are studying zoology when your goal is to work with animals. You may find a course that might be more hands on through Tafe which may be more to your interests. It all depends on where you want to end up.

I would recommend taking a single subject on from one of the universities first to see if you like it. Mind you, you would need to pay upfront for a single subject. All the major universities in Melbourne have zoology.


----------



## nathando2010 (Dec 10, 2011)

i know latrobe have Bachelor of Science (Wildlife and Conservation Biology) and Bachelor of Biological Sciences which both lead to zoology, but which would be the better one for zoology? or maybe i should be asking them haha

yeah im 18 at the moment so under 21, im just really confused on how the education system works its complicating to me ..... i just wish there were clear understandable examples on the internet that say to get to here you have to do this and it was as simple as that


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Dec 10, 2011)

A bachelor of Science can lead to zoology and is more flexible than the above courses. Latrobe, Melbourne, Swinburn, Victoria Uni, Monash, and deakin have zoology.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 10, 2011)

If you really want to study something, there's always a way, no matter how dire it may seem. You sound like you're in the same situation I was in many years ago, if I'm not presuming too much. I burned out in Year 11. I was lucky and did okay academically (though I could have done much better had I actually tried), but I didn't understand the point of most of what we studied. Although I struggled on and finished Year 12, I was too wiped out to even think about further study. 

Do some research into courses available - if possible don't just limit yourself to Melbourne, although I know not everyone is in a position to pack up and move interstate - and then contact the university or universities you're interested in. They will be able to advise you where you stand. If you disliked school because it was too acadamic, find a practical course. 

I'm about to start studying zoology myself. I'm enrolled in a Bachelor of Science (General) at James Cook University in Cairns next year. I have to start with General because I don't have Maths and Chemistry and need to do the bridging courses. Once I pass those successfully I can transfer to zoology (or anything else for that matter). I chose JCU specifically because the course looks practical and I couldn't pass up the opportunity to study zoology in the tropics. 

Also check out the thread I started on the same topic in the first half of the year: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...logy-career-counselling-needed-please-160286/. Good luck with your choices and let us know what you decide. 

Renenet


----------



## nathando2010 (Dec 10, 2011)

hmmm thanks for the information Renenet, i would move interstate if that would make it easier, but money for a place to stay would be a problem! im open to practical courses and tafe courses that could help me in my endeavors... do you know of any? but i guess a university degree will always look good on a resume


----------



## Renenet (Dec 10, 2011)

Others might disagree, but I don't think you should ever do a degree just because it looks good on your resume. It's true that for some work, degrees are a necessity, as annoying as I find that. But that's a rant for another time. 

In this case, what you study really depends what you want to do. What appeals to you more? If zookeeping and animal husbandry is your passion, there is a TAFE course you can do in animal handling. I can never name it off the top of my head, but it should be pretty easy to find if you search the TAFE site for zookeeping. If you have dreams of researching animals and writing scientific papers, then zoology is the go.

One last thing: if zookeeping is what you want to do, start volunteering at a zoo or wildlife park. That'll give you an idea of what it's about and _will _look good on your resume.


----------



## ingie (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi! I did a bachelor of biological science at La Trobe Uni years ago, it was fantastic (finished in 2006). I chose all the zoology, conservation biology, ecology and botany type subjects. Much more hands on and 'in the field' compared to some of the other uni's in Melbourne. Loads of field trips, I really loved it!

Basically La Trobe has a zillion subjects to choose from and it doesn't matter if you enroll in the bio science course, the conservation course or other related courses, because you can still choose the subjects you want from the same list as people in the other courses. just check out the subject lists for each course you are contemplating and compare them.

My friends and I all had the same classes but were enrolled in 3 different courses between us. Some of the courses have a few 'set' subjects from the list that you must do as well as your electives though.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 10, 2011)

If I interpret what you are saying correctly, you completed year 12 but failed to gain university entrance. This could be due to two basic reasons. A lack of application to your courses or an inability to cope with academic level required. You need to decide honestly which it is because that will provide realistic guidance as to your future options. University courses are often a lot more interesting than school because you get progressively more and more choice in the units you take on. However, they are no less demanding academically than final year studies at school. 

The first thing you should do is decide what sort of job you want to do. So start by investigating careers that involve animals working with animals – they vary from scientist to zoo keeper. They might be in a museum as taxonomist, a preparatory, a lab assistant etc. They might be out in the field as an ecologist, or a field assistant or working for an environmental company doing surveys or assessments. They could involve zoos and wildlife parks, working as a keeper through to a manager. Basically you need to have some idea of what appeals to you as a career.

Once you have your short list of jobs, you then need to start making enquireies as to what qualifications you need and how hard it is to get one of those jobs. No point in getting qualified for a position that only becomes available every half century or so (a bit of exaggeration but you get the point). Once you know what is required and you believe yourself capable of doing it, then follow the advice given above.

Another possibility, not mentioned, is that you can repeat yr12. Obviously not next year, as you are burnt out and need the break. Get your self any sort of a job for 12 months and when you are ready, start your own work on your studies that gave you most difficulty. Get help from any school mates that did particularly well. And by the time you are ready to start school again, you will know what questions to ask and be well placed to do well.

I am sorry it is not the answer you were looking for but in my opinion, it is best tackled this way.

Blue


----------



## Hoplophile (Dec 10, 2011)

Now take a deep breath....consider repeating! It's not the end of the world but if you really want to do zoology (as opposed to just working with animals in some other capacity) you'll need to do a bachelor of science, majoring in zoology (and probably another discipline such as botany, physiology, genetics, palaeontology or psychology)...it really depends on which "branch" of zoology you're interested in - ecology, taxonomy, physiological ecology, evolutionary biology etc. Zoology is just animal biology (all facets). Other course in which you might work with animals are natural resource management, veterinary nursing, animal technicians course etc. Pure zoology (as opposed to applied animal sciences) is an academic discipline that draws upon all te branches of science. When you get into a science course you might be surprised at what other things you might consider as a career and doing a degree gives you more flexibility. If you've got your heart set on zoology - repeat year 12 and go to a reputable uni that really teaches zoology. 

If you get a job in a related animal field you can always study part time...but that's a hard road and you'll probably wish you went back to school.

Hoplophile B.Sc. Hons, M.Sc. Dip. Ed. (Monash)


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 10, 2011)

Nathan, another thing to realise and consider, BSc in zoology will not going to lend you a fantastic job. Unfortunately, in these days a lot of BSc graduates end up working as lab assistants (if they're lucky) zoo keepers, pencil pushers in gov. agencies, school teachers, etc.. If you want to follow an academic career and end up in a decision-making position, i.e. doing what you really like to do, you have to go all the way. BSc (Hon.) or MSc then PhD. It's a long and quite expensive road but the rewards are there if you stick it out.


----------



## solar 17 (Dec 10, 2011)

The bottom line of reality is if uni. / study was easy everybody would have a phd. and what "waterrat" said in post #12 is a harsh reality of life.
..........solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 10, 2011)

If you like zoology because you want to work with animals, look into TAFE courses in animal care. Try volunteering at a wildlife park, animal shelter, etc. A zoology degree is interesting, but qualifies you to do little.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 10, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> A zoology degree is interesting, but qualifies you to do little.



LOL When I first read your post I thought wow, hang on! But you are right. Zoology is a wide discipline without specialization, that is at BSc level.


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 10, 2011)

I have Bachelors and Masters degrees in Biology and love it, but worked in medical research for many years because that is where the money is. I have no regrets, because I have done plenty of interesting things in my studies, but biology and zoology are NOT a practical way to get a job with animals, especially if you haven't done well in school. My husband was in that situation, but wanted to be a chiro. After training and working as an electrician for years, he went back to Uni as a mature age student. He couldn't get into the anatomy major he needed, so he enrolled in arts and took all science subjects. After doing okay in those, he was able to swap courses. It took a bit longer, but by then he really knew what he wanted to do and was ready to work hard it. Take some time to figure this out and you will be much better placed to work for your goal.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 11, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Nathan, another thing to realise and consider, BSc in zoology will not going to lend you a fantastic job. Unfortunately, in these days a lot of BSc graduates end up working as lab assistants (if they're lucky) zoo keepers, pencil pushers in gov. agencies,* school teachers, etc*.. If you want to follow an academic career and end up in a decision-making position, i.e. doing what you really like to do, you have to go all the way. BSc (Hon.) or MSc then PhD. It's a long and quite expensive road but the rewards are there if you stick it out.



Oh god forbid!


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I put it last as an example, after pencil pushers. It's the rock bottom, isn't it? 
What's the percentage of school teachers that retire early with depression and other stress related diseases?


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 11, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Well I put it last as an example, after pencil pushers. It's the rock bottom, isn't it?
> What's the percentage of school teachers that retire early with depression and other stress related diseases?



Sometimes it definately feels that way! I'll avoid that last question lol, that's nasty.

I'm about to post up a very similar question to the OP. Watch that space.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 11, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I'll avoid that last question lol, that's nasty.



It's nasty in friendly sort of a way with some hidden truth. lol


----------



## LeeLee (Dec 23, 2011)

*It's not that hard, you just have to want it*

I work as zoological research assistant. That means I work on research projects collecting data (trudging through paddocks getting chased by snakes, bees, ants, bulls, carrying heavy things, getting sunburnt, dirty, boring and exciting on different days). I also do office based things like writing reports, analysing data (maths), beg for project funding, go to meetings with clients, participate in academic discussions about how to fix the world etc. I work with some brilliant minds and some average jo's who work really hard. 

There are a lot of people that want these jobs, therefore you are often replaceable and you can't bargain for great money or job perks. 

I didn't get a great score in year 12. I did a few things before uni like animal technology at TAFE, then wrote to the university and told them why I wanted to study zoology. I don't know what got me in, but getting in is just the beginning. You have to work hard at uni and do well. That means being enthusiastic, willing to learn, trying hard, late nights, maths, reading and writing etc. In your part time you might want eat so may also have to hold down a job. To get a job at the end of your degree you will need more than your degree. People say anyone can sit through lectures and exams. Doing volunteer work will help to set you apart. Honours will also show you can actually 'do' science, i.e. plan and execute a research project, write it up, come out alive. 

You should also try to make friends at uni. They are the only people that will get your jokes, and they might also get you a job one day.

All of the lecturers and academics I have met have been wonderful people. It's an honour and a joy to work with such people. If you really try they will notice you and recommend you for jobs. Some of my uni friends now work in zoos, some work in consulting, some work on research projects and some have done a dip ed and teach. There is an endless array of jobs out there if you are good at what you do and people know it. The hardest part is knowing what you want to do!

Goodluck!


----------



## grizz (Dec 23, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Oh god forbid!



My initial thoughts... But a degree in zoology would help with the butt heads I was working with up until recently!


----------



## jack (Dec 23, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Well I put it last as an example, after pencil pushers. It's the rock bottom, isn't it?
> What's the percentage of school teachers that retire early with depression and other stress related diseases?



teaching is great for the holidays...


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 23, 2011)

I just followed my passions and ended up lecturing in a couple of Unis. Still have no serious qualifications in anything.

But I know a lot, I work in wild places, I get paid for it. 

No complaints, but these days you need a qual, just make sure it matches with your real wishes (and do your homework!)


----------



## grizz (Dec 23, 2011)

jack said:


> teaching is great for the holidays...


I almost missed it on Wednesday sparra!


----------



## Renenet (Dec 24, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> I just followed my passions and ended up lecturing in a couple of Unis. Still have no serious qualifications in anything.



I wish things were still like this. It's nonsensical how you need a qualification for everything. Whatever happened to on-the-job training?


----------



## PMyers (Dec 25, 2011)

Renenet said:


> I wish things were still like this. It's nonsensical how you need a qualification for everything. Whatever happened to on-the-job training?


It's been made redundant...


----------

